# Modular PSU - What Does it Mean?



## MarineRevenge

As the title states, what does modular, or non-modular PSU's mean?

Whats the difference, and which is better?


----------



## Juggalo23451

Quote:

A modular power supply is a relatively new approach to cabling, allowing users to omit unused cables. Whereas a conventional design has numerous cables permanently connected to the power supply, a modular power supply provides connectors at the power supply end, allowing unused cables to be detached from the power supply, producing less clutter, a neater appearance and less interference with airflow. It also makes it possible to supply a wider variety of cables, providing different lengths of Serial ATA power connectors instead of Molex connectors.

While modular cabling can help reduce case clutter, they have often been criticized for creating electrical resistance. Some third party websites that do power supply testing have confirmed that the quality of the connector, the age of the connector, the number of times it was inserted/removed, and various other variables such as dust can all raise resistance. However, the amount of this resistance in a good connector is small compared to the resistance generated by the length of the wire itself.
source


----------



## MarineRevenge

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Juggalo23451* 
modular psu are designed to use on the cable you need to hook up yuor compure for power. Which means better airflow

Can anyone explain this a bit more clearly?


----------



## Marin

Modular PSU's have cables that well... unplug. Both are good, just some people prefer modular for cable management.


----------



## ljason8eg

Modular PSUs are constructed so you can unplug the cables you don't need from the PSU so they're not cluttering up your case, while with non-modular, the cables aren't removable.


----------



## Millillion

You plug the cable of a modular PSU into your components and the PSU, allowing you to use only the cables you need.


----------



## Error 404

Modular:









"Normal":









Hope that helps








~Error


----------



## 0rion

Modular PSU's dont have any connectors hooked to it to begin with, just ports for cables. So if you need a 4 pin molex connector, connect it to the PSU, then connect your drives or whatever. A Non-modular PSU has the cables hardwired into the power supply itself. When you put it into the case, all the wires are in there, if you are using them or not.

The advantage of modular is that you only use the cables you need, so the case is less messy, and improves airflow, that sort of thing. However, having more connections between the PSU and the unit being powered creates a slight voltage drop, and because of the connection the power from the PSU isnt quite as pure as it would be if there was that one less connection.

Non-modular PSUs only make the one connection at the device itself, which you cant avoid. The downside is that you need to find somewhere to stuff all those cables you arent using somewhere inside the case, which can hinder airflow and make things look messy.


----------



## redalert

thats a modular psu you only connect the cables you need it helps with cable mangement airflow its really helpful in small cases


----------



## MarineRevenge

Awesome... think it would be wise to purchase a modular PSU?

I don't really seem to have airflow problems in my CM690, most of the cables sit at the bottom of the case (around or below the video card) and my 8800GT still runs super-cool.

Although, it is using a non-stock cooler..

Anywho - recommended or no?


----------



## Zoki318

For most modular PSU's only the motherboard power cable is connected. The rest you connect if you need to. So if you have 2 GPU's you use 2 GPU power cables. Not 15 or whatever they have. Modular means you connect the power cables that you need and the ones you don't need don't have to be plugged in. Which means less unused cables. Less mess.


----------



## Juggalo23451

If you are satisfied with you power supply and temps then there is no reason to get one


----------



## Error 404

If you've got the money (only another $20 or so) go for it, otherwise you're fine as long as they aren't obstructing anything.

If you've got a case window a modular PSU looks a lot nicer...


----------



## shinji2k

Modular PSUs have a price premium over non, so if you are satisfied with your cable management there isn't much of a reason to get one. If you have a bunch of cables you can't seem to hide, then modular maybe be the way for you.


----------



## Zoki318

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MarineRevenge* 
Awesome... think it would be wise to purchase a modular PSU?

I don't really seem to have airflow problems in my CM690, most of the cables sit at the bottom of the case (around or below the video card) and my 8800GT still runs super-cool.

Although, it is using a non-stock cooler..

Anywho - recommended or no?

I just bought a modular PSU last week so I don't have cables all over the place. I think it's a good idea.


----------



## Swiftes

Yep shoot for modular, will increase and inhabit even better aiirflow, plus it looks the business!


----------



## MarineRevenge

Thanks for the posts everyone.


----------



## ounderfla69

Basically a modular power supplies do not have the cables attached directly to the power supply. The cables have plugs on both ends and one side plugs into the power supply and the other ends are like normal power supply ends. The server 2 purposes the first is you only attach the cables you need and the second because there is less cables you get better airflow. Lets say you have a 2 high graphic cards and 1 hdd and one DVD, you would only need the 20pin and 8pin motherboard, 2 connectors for the power supply and 1 for the HDD and the DVD rom. Now if you had a regular cable you would have about 3 or 4 more cables to deal with. If you had a older motherboard that only has a 4 pin and not an 8pin you only plug in the 4 pin. If you had a machine with built in video and say 6 hdds and a couple of DVD burners, you wouldnt need the 6pin cables for the video cards and you can plug more in for the Hdds and DVDs. It makes the power supply more customizable without a mess of cables to deal with that arent plugged in to anything.


----------



## Slipp

It's always a plus, why not?


----------



## MarineRevenge

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slipp* 
It's always a plus, why not?

Money of course.


----------



## onlycodered

I've always liked modular more since there's much less cable clutter. If you're interested, I'm going to be selling my 650W Antec NeoPower as soon as my new Xigmatek PSU arrives.

Let me know if you're interested. It works perfectly fine.


----------



## riko99

I love my HX620 from corsair gives me the power i need and removes the clutter i dont... and they are reasonably priced.


----------

